# Asda



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

A circumcised guy goes to the customer services desk at asda, puts his cock on the counter and says,

'Here, roll that back then'......
:twisted:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Good one!


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------

